# Zapi SEM 0 controller



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

junser said:


> I have a Zapi Sem 0 controller labeled for 24 v. I want to control a 4hp series wound 24V dc motor. Is this possible and how do I connect to the controller?
> <<snip>>
> It is suitable for electrical vehicles, equipped with D.C. Separately Excited Motor, from 0.5 kW to 2 kW.


Hi junser,

Most likely, no. Series and sepex motor fields are very different in the needed voltage and current. Either the controller would not work or fail. Or if it did work at all, the motor performance would suck big time due to weak field. I've used both series and sepex motors and controls (not Zapi). That's my opinion.

major


----------



## junser (Nov 27, 2008)

OK. I guess I need to make sure what type of motor I have. It has three terminals. Two terminals are close to the front of the motor and one at the rear. The negative wire is grounded to the case. The positve is connected to one of the terminals at the front of the motor. You jump the other terminal in front to the one in back. You can reverse the motor by swapping the terminal you connect the positive to and swap the jumper to the other terminal at the front.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

junser said:


> OK. I guess I need to make sure what type of motor I have. It has three terminals.


Hi junser,

Looks like an automotive or truck winch motor. Bet it is series wound. Makes since for the connections you outlined.

Regards,

major


----------

